# Annual Report



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Does anyone know if the annual report has to be done in the same office where you got your visa and ACR card?
I'm on a working visa which was done in Makati but hoping I can just process the annual report in Angeles (Marquee Mall).
Anyone have experience with this?
Thanks


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> Does anyone know if the annual report has to be done in the same office where you got your visa and ACR card?
> I'm on a working visa which was done in Makati but hoping I can just process the annual report in Angeles (Marquee Mall).
> Anyone have experience with this?
> Thanks


You can do the Annual Report at any of the offices authorized to process the transaction.

Where to apply?
BI Main Office
Other Immigration Offices (Click here to see the list of offices authorized to process this transaction)
Annual Report (A.R.)

Click on Annual Report Online Filling System Link, complete it, print it and take it with you.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> You can do the Annual Report at any of the offices authorized to process the transaction.
> 
> Where to apply?
> BI Main Office
> ...


Thanks Joe. Which number do they want for 'ACR I-Card Number '? 
On my Card I have SSRN, ACR NO, and Cert of Res.
I want to make sure I get this right so I dont have to end up going back.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> Thanks Joe. Which number do they want for 'ACR I-Card Number '?
> On my Card I have SSRN, ACR NO, and Cert of Res.
> I want to make sure I get this right so I dont have to end up going back.


Directly above the chip on your Card.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> Directly above the chip on your Card.


Thanks Joe


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

You can go to any office. I did my annual report today. Very odd...

Less than 30 minutes total time. No one looked at my passport, no paperwork, they only looked on a printed list - I signed next to my name - and paid p310. They took my ACR card and made a copy. Too easy. 

Not complaining... but it was almost too easy ha ha


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> You can go to any office. I did my annual report today. Very odd...
> 
> Less than 30 minutes total time. No one looked at my passport, no paperwork, they only looked on a printed list - I signed next to my name - and paid p310. They took my ACR card and made a copy. Too easy.
> 
> Not complaining... but it was almost too easy ha ha


Did you do the online submission and print out the form and bring that with you?
You say there was a printed list - did you do your annual report where you normally go for immigration requirements?
My worry is a lot of the data is not centralized so if they are relying on their own paper lists then I might be better going to where I processed my visa in the first place.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I did fill out the online encoding but they never asked to see the printout I brought. I went to my regular BI office... their printed pages were not very thick, so I doubt they had people from other offices. Not sure what the printout they had was even for.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Online coding*



Simon1983 said:


> Did you do the online submission and print out the form and bring that with you?
> You say there was a printed list - did you do your annual report where you normally go for immigration requirements?
> My worry is a lot of the data is not centralized so if they are relying on their own paper lists then I might be better going to where I processed my visa in the first place.


Simon I've been here now on a 13a Visa for 12 years and last year I did that online coding and it was easy and once your done you can download a file and print out what looks like the cover copy, I may do this again because this online coding requirement never makes any sense and so I will make a yearly thing.

While I was waiting at the Sta Rosa Laguna PBI Satellite office (nice place I might add) I witnessed another expat that didn't do this, heard some grumbling and he had to go and do the online coding they have print shops near that can help you through it but actually it's not hard to do. This online coding sort of keeps you up to date it asks your address and passport info, and so I did update information because I got a new passport recently.

Bottom line is there's no reason for you to make some large journey to the Manila main office so save your money and do this at a Satellite Office.

Here's a link to the online coding https://vua.immigration.gov.ph/

If you have questions you can call or message the PBI and they will respond here's there link https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Simon I've been here now on a 13a Visa for 12 years and last year I did that online coding and it was easy and once your done you can download a file and print out what looks like the cover copy, I may do this again because this online coding requirement never makes any sense and so I will make a yearly thing.
> 
> While I was waiting at the Sta Rosa Laguna PBI Satellite office (nice place I might add) I witnessed another expat that didn't do this, heard some grumbling and he had to go and do the online coding they have print shops near that can help you through it but actually it's not hard to do. This online coding sort of keeps you up to date it asks your address and passport info, and so I did update information because I got a new passport recently.
> 
> ...


Thanks M.C.A. I will call the PBI on Monday. My plan now is to go to Marquee Mall on my lunch break one day next week. Worst comes to worse I can go to Makati the following week, but seems from everyone's input that I will be able to file in Marquee.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Has anyone filled out the on-line encoding and got an error message saying it can't be saved? I believe I had the same problem last year. Thanks


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

JShannon said:


> Has anyone filled out the on-line encoding and got an error message saying it can't be saved? I believe I had the same problem last year. Thanks


Are you using a VPN? If yes, try it without the VPN.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

No VPN here, even though I should have. I have tried 2 different browsers and 2 different computers, same thing on all. Oh well, won't worry about it, it was still done last year in 1/2 an hour without it.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I just got back from BOI (Marquee Mall). I had printed out the online form and gave that in with my ACR Card, although most other expats only had the card, no print out.
Simple process. Took 2 hours in total, but they told me it would take that long when I arrived so I got some lunch, chatted with some other aliens, and the whole thing was done in just over 2 hours.
Glad I didn't go to Makati, so thanks everyone for the advice.
I got there at 11am and it seemed to have died down by 1pm so I think on different days it might be faster, and seems to be a rush of people in the morning so maybe better to try in the afternoon or leave it until Feb until you file your annual report, if you're not so patient that is.

Funny thing is that in the morning they were accepting ACR cards without a printed form, but as I was leaving an expat was told to go to an internet cafe, do the online form and come back. So maybe in the afternoons, when there are less people, they are more strict.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Check in procedures*



Simon1983 said:


> I just got back from BOI (Marquee Mall). I had printed out the online form and gave that in with my ACR Card, although most other expats only had the card, no print out.
> Simple process. Took 2 hours in total, but they told me it would take that long when I arrived so I got some lunch, chatted with some other aliens, and the whole thing was done in just over 2 hours.
> Glad I didn't go to Makati, so thanks everyone for the advice.
> I got there at 11am and it seemed to have died down by 1pm so I think on different days it might be faster, and seems to be a rush of people in the morning so maybe better to try in the afternoon or leave it until Feb until you file your annual report, if you're not so patient that is.
> ...


I usually wait till Feb to get my annual check in accomplished and it's never taken more than 15 minutes but with the online process and printed forum I don't think they've figured that one out so I'm going to do this every year because it takes me nearly two hours to get to the nearest satellite office.

But the online requirement sure seems a waste of time, they have all of our information online and photo so it's just some sort of way to have you make changes to your file, they even have if you can believe this each date and time you check in annually but still require you to keep your annual receipts, PBI lady turned her monitor around to see if anything had changed... Lol wow I got an eye full of all the information they have on us, yet every time I need to renew my ACR card they always have problems and I need to go to several windows and for each function you get charged even though it's only supposed to be $50 for a renewal it ends up becoming higher, example 2,500 pesos would be the charge but I ended up paying 6,000 pesos and this was my 2nd renewal and I've never been late for the check ins or renewals.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Shop Till You Drop*

You guys are missing all the fun of Manila by doing it locally. I mean this is only once a year and is a good time to hit the town in the big city.
We always go to the Main office in Manila each year. Spend two or three hours there and hit the malls and the restaurants. An overnight stay in Manila can be a fun way to get outa town and outa the house. Those evening walks along Baywalk in Ermita are great! Only downside is we end up staying there longer than we plan and spend more $$. Marquee Mall is closer for us as well but can't resist an overnight in the city.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

JShannon said:


> Has anyone filled out the on-line encoding and got an error message saying it can't be saved? I believe I had the same problem last year. Thanks


Jerry, I just tried it here and got the same result you did so I guess I'll just go to the Office without the form. Not in a big rush to do it antway, so probably will wait more towards the end of the month or early Feb.

Fred


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Jerry, I just tried it here and got the same result you did so I guess I'll just go to the Office without the form. Not in a big rush to do it antway, so probably will wait more towards the end of the month or early Feb.
> 
> Fred


I got the error message when using the long number on the front of the card. I typed in the ACR number on the back of the card and it was accepted both online and in the office. Hope that helps.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I did the online form last year but had no error message but it did seem a little confusing at first but I kept going from page to page until it was done and then saved file and it only prints the cover page or saves the cover page.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Fred et al, 

Iloilo BI today, in and out in 15 minutes, hardly no line up for the annual report. Never did get the on-line form to work. They never mentioned it. Pay your 310P and good to go.

Jerry


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

JShannon said:


> Hi Fred et al,
> 
> Iloilo BI today, in and out in 15 minutes, hardly no line up for the annual report. Never did get the on-line form to work. They never mentioned it. Pay your 310P and good to go.
> 
> Jerry


Sounds good, won't even bother with trying to get the form to work. Guess I'll just stroll in fat, dumb & happy and see how it goes.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

JShannon said:


> Hi Fred et al,
> 
> Iloilo BI today, in and out in 15 minutes, hardly no line up for the annual report. Never did get the on-line form to work. They never mentioned it. Pay your 310P and good to go.
> 
> Jerry


Took me 25 minutes because there were 2 people in front of me... still can't complain. I have always said the Iloilo BI is pretty good. I am glad to hear the Express Fee is coming back, that should speed them up to where they were last year


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I did the online form last year but had no error message but it did seem a little confusing at first but I kept going from page to page until it was done and then saved file and it only prints the cover page or saves the cover page.


I did the annual report on Tuesday at the Santa Rosa office with 3 friends. The whole process took less than 5mins. No forms needed just your ACR card and 310 pesos.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Simon1983 said:


> Does anyone know if the annual report has to be done in the same office where you got your visa and ACR card?
> I'm on a working visa which was done in Makati but hoping I can just process the annual report in Angeles (Marquee Mall).
> Anyone have experience with this?
> Thanks


Is this 'annual report' only for those on working visas?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

mogo51 said:


> Is this 'annual report' only for those on working visas?


Annual Report


Who can apply?

All registered aliens and ACR I-Card holders except Temporary Visitor’s Visa holders or Tourist Visa holders

Chuck

PS Temporary Visitor's and Tourist actuall register but they do it along with their extension in Jan/Feb.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Did my annual report in santa rosa weds arrived there at 08.10 entered the B I office 08.20,
No one else waitng ! all done and paid by 08.30 and their computer system was playing up .
No printout or passport or old reciepts asked for ! 

Start of a great day


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

JShannon said:


> Hi Fred et al,
> 
> Iloilo BI today, in and out in 15 minutes, hardly no line up for the annual report. Never did get the on-line form to work. They never mentioned it. Pay your 310P and good to go.
> 
> Jerry


Worked the same way for me the other day at the Iloilo BI Office.

Fred


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Directly above the chip on your Card.


No, this is incorrect, at least for my card. My card has the chip on the front and the number above the chip is the SSRN.

The ACR No. on the back of my card is the correct one to use.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Having trouble with the on-line encoding, I get a Privacy error it reads this: 

Your connection is not private 

Attackers might be trying to steal your information from vua.immigration.gov.ph its security certificate expired 6 days ago is not trusted by your computer's operating system. This may be caused by a misconfiguration or an attacker intercepting your connection. Proceed to vua.immigration.gov.ph (unsafe)

My date and time is set correctly I've tried several browsers and different computer and still get this message, I also updated my Google Chrome and shut off my anti virus but still get the warning.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Having trouble with the on-line encoding, I get a Privacy error it reads this:
> 
> Your connection is not private
> 
> ...


The online form is not required for the santa rosa office.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Finished my annual check in today and I brought in the online form (no troubles filling it out or saving it to file) I didn't want anything to slow my down it took less than 10 minutes, they also didn't ask for reciepts.

Only issue is that the Sta Rosa PBI Satellite branch requires a valid ID at the door visitors number and I also noticed those parking their motorcycles had to give either an ID or a fee but no charges or requirements for vehicles.

I now have brief case for just my old and current passports and receipts, you never know, I remember I think it was 2012 we all had to go to the Manila office with complete forms filled out because of a fire or loss of data or compromised data. Seems like this annual online form is going to be a regular process, it basically updates your information yearly for their files.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Ever since we arrived here in 2011 i have kept a folder for all my official paperwork from day 1
The little womans orders &#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56855; as she being an ex Agrarian reform officer she knows the philippines
Systems, every thing is in triplicate and filed in order.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Renewed mine today. New notices, posters taped everywhere on the glass & walls warning Foreigners. Be rude to an Immigration Officer and you will be sanctioned & deported.


----------



## vpnitro (Jul 3, 2015)

Has anyone tried reporting at the SM Aura satellite office? If so, how was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpnitro (Jul 3, 2015)

Just did my AR at SM Aura. They only asked for the card and payment. Took me less than 5 minutes. Hardly anyone there and they have a nice clean office. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

